# Bacterial infection? Help!



## CanadianCowbell (Jan 16, 2011)

So this is a bit different for this section. I have what I am pretty certain is a bacterial infection in one of my tanks but my problem is treating it. It is a fish/shrimp tank and I am having a problem finding a medication I can use that is shrimp safe! This has already killed 2 fish


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

quarantine tank, either for the shrimp while you medicate your tank or or hospital tank for your fishies..


----------



## CanadianCowbell (Jan 16, 2011)

Quarantine tank is already in use with some new fish we picked up on Monday so not an option


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

to be honest i really have no idea about shrimp at all, but lots of people on here do the MOD CRSFAN , or the sponsor charles from canadian aquatics and many others are your best bet.. they will be on sometime today, I gave my best answer lol, but as someone who doesnt keep them i cant really say what is shrimp safe because i have never paid attention to the rules regarding shrimp... my fish would eat them so never been an option... I know that erythromyacin is good for bacterial infections but i have no idea if it is shrimp safe


----------

